# Norateen heavyweight II or pro anabolic??



## BD_MR2

Just been looking around alot on the net lately and found these 2 that claim to help you with great gains.

I didnt know if anyone on hear had tried or com accross them before and was just woundering if they were any good or if they were a scam.

i know LA muscle do some good supps and they rave about all of there products on there website but then if your trying to sell something your bound to make it sound awesome!!!

just wouderd if i could get a more independent view.

thanks.


----------



## Guest

No LA muscle do good advertisments, their suppluments are crap.


----------



## BD_MR2

o right well thats proof of not believing everything you read then.

thanks for that will be takeing that in mind

anyone else got views about this pro anabolic?

theres a massive right up on it on www.futurepharmaceuticals.co.uk but i dont know if its your typical great advert for a naff supplement it makes me question it when it says:

"The results were startling and unquestionable showing biochemical improvements far greater than that demonstrated by steroids"

and then goes on to say that its legal and there are no side effects. :confused1:

anybody ever used it or got any thought about it?

thanks guys


----------



## leeston

just read the page after following the link. Nowhere on the site does it say what is in the product. How can you make an informed choice when you are not even informed.

I love it when it says better than steroids, IOC complient and no sides. Sounds extremely bollocks to me mate - save your money.


----------



## willsey4

I have tried it and got no where!

If your after a "designer steroid" for example look into the following which I would recommend:

1. Oxodrol 12

2. M1TT (if you can get it still)

3. A stack of Max LMG and Superdrol

I did do these years ago but remember getting good gains on them at the time


----------



## genesis

:stupid:

If you really want a prohormone go with something from a named company so you at least know what is in it, Advanced muscle science or Genetic Edge etc...


----------



## thestudbeast

willsey4 said:


> I have tried it and got no where!
> 
> If your after a "designer steroid" for example look into the following which I would recommend:
> 
> 1. Oxodrol 12
> 
> 2. M1TT (if you can get it still)
> 
> 3. A stack of Max LMG and Superdrol
> 
> I did do these years ago but remember getting good gains on them at the time


M1T - toxic as hell

Superdrol - not suitable for a beginner at all, they are both harsh oral steriods, the fact that they are legal makes them no less dangerous than banned orals. Infact 30mg of superdrol has the same effect on the liver as 50mg of anadrol.


----------



## BD_MR2

leeston said:


> just read the page after following the link. Nowhere on the site does it say what is in the product. How can you make an informed choice when you are not even informed.
> 
> I love it when it says better than steroids, IOC complient and no sides. Sounds extremely bollocks to me mate - save your money.


Thats what i was thinking sounds a bit to good to be true got to give it to them thought good marketing on there part but thats why i decided to ask you guys on hear, spent some time as a guest looking on hear and some pretty clued up people on hear.

thanks for the advice guys :thumb:


----------



## willsey4

:stupid:

???


----------



## Mcarty

Nice 1 people that cleared up my first question, Is this Pro Anabolic available to buy in the uk? I ask as im prepared to try it out with my gym spa who is about to do a course of steroids. It could prove to be quite interesting...


----------



## BBWarehouse

Pro-Anabolic doesn't list it's ingredients does it?

No ingredients listed = most of the time crap.

I remember someone saying it's based on Ecdy....and that's the main ingredient they mention somewhere on the website.

In either case, that website is so full of toss that I'd be very, very wary.


----------



## laurie g

crap crap crap- they base theyre whole marketing strategy on gear, trying to look like it, sound like it hell even blurring out the effects and ingrediants in advertising so it look hardcore - so **** it why waste money on sh!t that doesnt work cut the middle man out and do gear is my opinion.

i have tried it out for about a year ( yeah i was a mug) all the herbal stuff is pretty much placebic in its effect and i dont think herbs ( which is what it consists of mainly tribulus etc) have much effect

noratteen is aimed mainly for your mainstream sports person doing rugby etc who may get drug tested


----------



## laurie g

oh that goes for prohormones as well- i am byased because i also did prohormones and they gave me 2 stomach ulcers and i felt like crap 1 ad is dangerous.

the whole irony is doing gear has less heath impacts then any other products or so i have found. Whilst i may sound a little harsh in my posts i am quite annoyed because companys pedal this stuff and people pay good money for it and i am annoyed at my self for being in BD-MR2s exact position and not listening to people who said i was wasteing my money


----------



## Guest

I was very skeptical about this product so i thought bugger it i'll give it a try. I can honestly say this is the best supplement i have ever used, still not as good as made out but very impressive, i used this for slightly over 9 weeks (2 bottles) & gained 22lbs, strength went right up just over 25kg on bench/30kg + deadlift. Gave me a lot of energy which i didn't really like as it gave me a little trouble sleeping, it also gave me stomach cramps  . There are fakes going about, on the real 1's the ink on the label don't smudge, hope this helps. Danny


----------



## Trimz

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I was very skeptical about this product so i thought bugger it i'll give it a try. I can honestly say this is the best supplement i have ever used, still not as good as made out but very impressive, i used this for slightly over 9 weeks (2 bottles) & gained 22lbs, strength went right up just over 25kg on bench/30kg + deadlift. Gave me a lot of energy which i didn't really like as it gave me a little trouble sleeping, it also gave me stomach cramps  . There are fakes going about, on the real 1's the ink on the label don't smudge, hope this helps. Danny


hi dan do you have any before and after pics of you on pro anobolic??


----------



## Guest

I do, but i don't think i am allowed to give my email out on here, if you send me a message i will send you some pics of me before & after.


----------



## dannno2

hi mate can you give me more info on it im just starting out really and you seem to no what you are talking about

thanks

Dan


----------



## cellaratt

dannno2 said:


> hi mate can you give me more info on it im just starting out really and you seem to no what you are talking about
> 
> thanks
> 
> Dan


Hey Bro...Welcome to the board...you should start a " Hi everybody " thread in the Welcome Lounge and let everyone get to know you....Cheers...


----------



## judge-dred

iv had these twice when i first ever started the gym.There right up got me believing and convinced me that they worked.its just a big money making scam and its usaully novices that get roped into buying them.if you wont muscle why buy them when you can get dbol,if you wana be natural get creatine.


----------

